# Griggs dam / O'Shaughnessy Reservoir conditions?



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Hows the river looking since all the rain? I'm sure its muddy. We have our fish-off this weekend and was hoping it would clean up some... Any info would be appreciated. I am planning on going to both in the next few days to see if I can figure those little green and brown fish out....

Thanks
GarryS


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Not chocolate milk...but still very stained as of lastnight. I'll be there this evening and I'll check it out for ya.


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

Was thinking about taking the kayaks out there this evening.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Heading out tonight, will let you know


----------



## jeremy_reese_16 (Aug 7, 2011)

i was out on oshay this evning got 2 keepers ...it is staind but has cleird up alot sence the rain.. its the type of water you like i think...just watch for floating logs!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Griggs was stained and up but free of debris.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

fishingredhawk said:


> Griggs was stained and up but free of debris.


do any good?


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the info... I'm going to give Griggs a try in the morning. Then maybe O'Shaughnessy Thurs.

Did you have any luck tonight Mike?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

O'Shaugnessy is high and dirty. Looks better than it did a few days ago, but still a dark cloudy color. I was there tonight at the zoo and checked it out.


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

We got 3 days of sunshine so I hope it helps clear it up.. Yea. I know I am dreaming . LOL Its got to help some......


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Still waiting to get my steering fixed. We may be fishing out of the red boat. Hope the fish bite! The water should be ok by the weekend.


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Change of plans today. Wifes battery went bad so I am changing that today.... Maybe tomorrow....


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

I fished Griggs today.. Water still pretty stained.. Where are these bass? The bite is tough.... Going to O'Shaughnessy tomorrow.... 

GarryS


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

I havn't been out but a friend of mine was at OSR today and he said it was tough. Looks like its gonna be a grind!


----------



## mdisalvo85 (Jul 15, 2008)

Kayaked below Oshaugnessy dam today, the water was still heavily stained. I've never done very well in muddy water, tonight wasn't any different. I'm hoping it's clearing up by Sunday...


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Drove over Griggs at 161 everyday the last few days and although it is high and dirty, it has been getting significantly better each day. Hopefully by this weekend it will be somewhat near normal as long as they keep letting the water out.


----------



## brucey42085 (Jun 4, 2011)

I would avoid Oshay, my dad went there this morning and said it was full of debris still and you could paint a house brown with it. Griggs is probably a little better but it cant be much.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Griggs is shot too. If your're going to fish it throw firetiger/chartruese/hot pink or go home. Going to be a bit before it clears up. The rain from up north has just crushed the Scioto this year


----------



## Truegame (Oct 21, 2008)

Griggs is still heavily stained today it still needs 2-3 more days maybe Sunday.


----------



## jeremy_reese_16 (Aug 7, 2011)

i think the waters good on the oshay now north of the brige is quite muddy but below is what i say is good for the river.... now griggs im not shure havent been down sence last sunday! it was not goog but it was also raining!


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

just walked down to the river for a looksee. Still stained but improved from yesterday by quite a bit. Since visibility in the Scioto downtown always sucks I would estimate is sucks just a little bit more right now. But getting less sucky.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Capital outdoorsman said:


> just walked down to the river for a looksee. Still stained but improved from yesterday by quite a bit. Since visibility in the Scioto downtown always sucks I would estimate is sucks just a little bit more right now. But getting less suckier.


Greenlawn has been running clearer then Griggs/Oshay this year...More time for all that silt from up north to settle out.


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

O'Shaughnessy was better then Griggs far as stained water. Anyone that runs fast better watch out for all the logs floating. I never seen it so bad. Seems strange to see those blue Heron standing in the middle of the river. Just floating down the water...


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

hit 3 or 4 spots both North and South today and nearly got skunked, water is still heavily stained in all areas. 

That said I threw on a firetiger crank at my last destination and managed 4 Eye's in about an hour or so , everyone of them sitting in the exact same hole.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

griggs was messy, only on for a couple hrs couple small wipers, catfish, crappies.. less than 8 fish total


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Water is stained but water flowing in from scioto in bellpt looks better. Give it a few.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Truegame (Oct 21, 2008)

caught a few dinks today at oshay the water was decent today just didn't much time to fish. Anyone do good today?


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

took the boat out to oshay sunday, and got skunked....not even a bite. water was really stained and there was alot of debris in the water too. great day to be out though.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

I fished the north end for about 4 hours on Sunday morning. Found crappies in 6-8 fow sporadically. Water was quite stained. Minnows were not working but twisters and swaggin minnows worked well. I was picking up a few fish here and there on wood but they never really turned on. Ended up catching 3 largemouth and about 15 crappies. Not what I'd hoped for but I've had many worse days. Largemouth all were in the 10-12 inch range and they were all on the swaggin minnows in blue/white. The crappies were all pretty good size. Kept a handful of 10-12 inch fish to have for dinner one night this week.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Fished the river for 7 hours yesterday morning. Started at 5am fishing below the O'Shaughnessy Dam targeting S-Eye, or Catfish using a rat-L-trap, VibE and Swim bait, skunked and lost about three lures on Snags ( I would love to know what I keep snagging my lures at that dam). 

At about 7 AM I moved south a few miles to fish near the I-270 bridge. I waded up and down the river targeting Smallmouth from 7 - 11 tried everything, spinnerbait, buzzbait, swimbait, popper, wacky worm.... nothing, not even a nibble. Finally right before I was about to leave I fished the rip rap underneath the 270 bridge , and nailed 4 Smallmouth on 4 casts using a floating Rapala, one was a very nice 16 incher the rest where small. At that point it shut down again ,and I went home satisfied with my brief moment of action.


----------



## bioenergy (Sep 10, 2010)

Fished Oshay yesterday (10th) from Home rd North along the East bank for probably a mile, 2 lg mouth 12". It was my first time there, the water is very nasty-skummy, I doubt I go back anytime soon. Tossed cranks, spinners and jigs of many colors just not a good bite but the scenery was great.


----------



## bioenergy (Sep 10, 2010)

bioenergy said:


> Fished Oshay yesterday (10th) from Home rd North along the East bank for probably a mile, 2 lg mouth 12". It was my first time there, the water is very nasty-skummy, I doubt I go back anytime soon. Tossed cranks, spinners and jigs of many colors just not a good bite but the scenery was great.


Oh and buy the way/
While in a cove there I came upon a line tied to a low hanging branch, with a baited hook and a 20" channel cat on the hook, just low enough in the water that it didn`t suffocate. I freed Willy, this is not fishing in my opinion, anytime I see this I will cut your line.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Great job keep it up low lifes!! Hey Capitalglad to hear the swaggin minnows are working. I see Big Joshy now has some of the smaller 2.3 version ready to sale on his site. I had a banner week with the swims this week was a good way to come back from my missing the crappie tourney.  Scioto is clearing up but still has alot of color in areas. See how much rain we get tomorrow and what that will do!!


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

I got on the wading shoes and shorts today and ran over to the scioto to 
try a few new swimbaits, yes, joshy's included. The water was higher than expected and had an ugly color to it. got skunked but tried and succeeded in rigging the swimbaits weedless. It really helped from getting snagged. 
Did see several kayaks in the river, still trying to find the right deal for me to buy my first.

ski


----------

